# Picnic Tests



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anybody know when the local clubs are holding thier picnic tests?
Thanks 
Wes


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

some of the picnic tests are listed here http://utahbirddogs.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=1432


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Are spectators welcome? I'd like to check out the Brittany trials.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Spectators are always welcome at any test or event I have been to. Just know that once you watch, you'll probably want to play.


----------



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

12volt
Thanks for the info. I need to get my lab some exposure before the tests start.
Wes


----------

